# Recipient address rejected: Access denied



## theGman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi, recently I have been having problems replying to and send emails using Vista. Whenever i send email I get a system administrator quoting error 554 5.7.1 Recipient address rejected: Access denied. Thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

is this all emails? what program are you using for your emails? Did this problem just started after working for a while?


----------



## theGman (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm using Outlook to send email. I can receive ok, just problems when sending. Even if I reply to an email using the senders address I get the error as stated. I'm using Vista premium with MS Office, the problem only appears when using Outlook. I also have an AOL email account but I can send email without problem using that account. The problem is recent as I have onluy just purchased a new laptop with Vista installed on it. If i use my other laptop to send email to the same address using Xp then the email sends without error?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Based on what you said in addition to that error message, it seems your email is being considered spam. Are you running nortons? If so, try disabling it and see if you can send emails.


----------



## theGman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi, I tried disabling my Norton but still not able to send email. I think this problem may have always been on this computer, I have 3 different email accounts and web mail, so I can't say for sure if this one has ever worked. Tried sending email to various addresses but always get the error. I can receive without any problem. Is there any compatibility issues with vista and outlook? I've seen this problem a few times when I google the error?


----------



## goldtree (Aug 15, 2008)

Check you send mail account. I had same problem because I was trying to use an incorrect server to send from.


----------



## EvermoreCons (Sep 23, 2008)

Gman

If you don't already have this solved, try this..

In Vista on your Internet E-Mail Setting form ---> Outgoing Server

try setting your option "My outgoing server SMTP requires authentication" and then select "Use same settings as my incoming mail server". 

You 554 errors should disappear.


----------



## chupacabra (Jan 7, 2009)

FYI, thanks, your solution for the 554 error also resolved the problem for the inability to send email messages with HTML being 

experienced with Outlook 2007 on Windows XP Pro. Previously was able to receive email with HTML but when replying to it, would receive the "error 

554 5.7.1 Recipient address rejected: Access denied" , but now after implementing this solution you recommended of setting your option "My 

outgoing server SMTP requires authentication" and then select "Use same settings as my incoming mail server" , am now able to send without 

receiving this error. :smile:


----------

